# [SOLVED] Installed new case fan and still too hot



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

I installed a new case fan at the back of the computer with the air coming out of the computer. The cpu is still hot! It is an amd athlon x4 quad core so there is nothing wrong with the heatsink being adjusted. 

What should i do? All the fans work

I don't do any overclocking so that isn't an issue

Maybe i can somehow increase the speed of the fans, could that help?

cpu fan is the arctic alpine 64 gt rev 2 and the new case fan is the arctic f8


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Installed new case fan and still too hot*

maybe it is a problem with the cpu?
i open chrome and the temperature increases by 20c, close and increases by 10c

is that normal?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Installed new case fan and still too hot*

It could well be the CPU+heatsink needs the thermal-paste replacing, it doesn't need much to 'crack' the seal formed between them.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Installed new case fan and still too hot*

I have never applied or removed thermal paste ever so could you tell me what to buy and do

The thermal paste I had was already on the fan I bought for the CPU when I built the PC. That is why I have no experience in this


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Installed new case fan and still too hot*

AMD cpus do get hot, what temps and what cooler are you using?


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Installed new case fan and still too hot*

50c idle and then, as said before I open chrome and it goes to 70
Using a arctic alpine 64 gt rev 2


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Installed new case fan and still too hot*

is cool n quiet turned on in the BIOS?

Is the cooler fully functioning?

A case fan wont help cpu temps, you either need to clean off the thermal paste and reapply fresh paste or get a better cooler.

A friend of mine has an 8 core AMD cpu and he uses a cooler which is very cheap and he claims his idle temps are below 20 degrees c and his max temp in gaming is under 40 its here Zalman CNPS10X Optima Heatsink and Fan: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Installed new case fan and still too hot*

Cooler is fully functioning, yes. Couldn't find cool n quiet. The cooler was fine before. 
I reinstalled windows and noticed lag on minecraft. I guessed heat was the culprit


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Installed new case fan and still too hot*

you should have an option like cool n quiet or an option that makes the cpu run at half its speed when its not doing much.

I would try new thermal paste.

Here is a thought, did you take the piece of film off the thermal paste when attaching the cooler?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Installed new case fan and still too hot*



> he claims his idle temps are below 20 degrees c


Not possible. And I'ld question his other claim.

The Alpine 64 is more or less on par with the stock AMD cooler but runs much quieter. The preapplied thermal patch is all that is necessary. However, if the cooler has been removed and reinstalled then new compound needs to be applied.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Installed new case fan and still too hot*

The cooler has been removed and reinstalled once. I suppose i will try replacing the thermal compound

Could i get these?
100 x Lint Free Cleaning Cloths - Nail Wipes Pads Windows CD DVD Polishing | eBay
Quality Silicone Heatsink Compound Thermal Paste Grease CPU Processor Syringe | eBay
Rubbing Alcohol, 70% Pure Isopropyl, 30% Distilled Water ,Fast and FREE Postage | eBay


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Installed new case fan and still too hot*

can you say anything about this?
gdd by DTonesXD, on Flickr


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Installed new case fan and still too hot*

that looks better.

BTW you dont need all that stuff. Some cofee filters will do and the isopropyl alcohol or get arti clean 1 & 2


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Installed new case fan and still too hot*



gcavan said:


> Not possible. And I'ld question his other claim.
> 
> The Alpine 64 is more or less on par with the stock AMD cooler but runs much quieter. The preapplied thermal patch is all that is necessary. However, if the cooler has been removed and reinstalled then new compound needs to be applied.


why is it not possible? not that I am arguing my i2500k idles at 24 - 30 degrees c


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Installed new case fan and still too hot*

I have had a look on the internet a bit more and read some things
is there any recommended thermal paste?
can i use aftershave instead of isopropyl alcohol?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Installed new case fan and still too hot*

no dont use aftershave you will damage it.

artic silver 5 or mx-2 are the best imo


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Installed new case fan and still too hot*

Okay thanks


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

I will by the mx 2 and rubbing alcohol off eBay. About a fiver total. Can I use a paper rowel instead of lint free cloth?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

as long as its not rough and has no chemicals in it you should be ok, but like I said a cofee filter or a tea bag (obviousely with no tea in it) is as good as a lint free cloth.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> why is it not possible? not that I am arguing my i2500k idles at 24 - 30 degrees c


Think about it for a minute. Remember we're talking about a conventional fan and heatsink. Temperature of the device cannot be lower than ambient air. In fact even the very best coolers (liquid or air) do well to get cpu temp to within 10 degrees of ambient. If the CPU temp is 20C, ambient temp inside the PC cannot be more than about 15C, making ambient in the room no more than 12 or so. I don't know about anyone else, but I'm not comfortable sitting in a room at that temp.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I see your point, but the guy I know only uses electricity for his computer and tv and having the emersion heater on in the morning.

I have never been in his new house yet but in his old house he told me off for using an extra usb port on his pc and wanted me to pay him. I do remember him not having the heating on in the winter when it was -8 outside.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll just get the lint free cloths as well then
Thanks


----------

